# Wooden boat outing June 11th



## STONE FLY (Feb 26, 2001)

This is a link to the PDF flyer we have posted around the state(not sure if this link will work but it should be posted below also)
2016 Wooden Boat Float on the Muskegon 6-11-16.doc.pdf


The Park is open 24/7. It’s the Ed Henning Park located in Newaygo on the Muskegon River. (http://countyofnewaygo.com/ParksAndRecreation.aspx).
The Park requires a daily Park Pass at $6.00 per vehicle or $ 30 per Season. There is NOT an additional fee for boat trailers.
The Park has a regular camping area for RV’s and Tents at $ 25.00 per night. Contact them if you wish to camp there. They have a couple of cabins too for rent.
We have reserved the Group Area adjacent to the Muskegon River and Boat Launch Parking Lot for the After Float Get together.
I’ll need you to sign up ahead of time so we can have a head count to get things planned and organized.
I have laid out an $ 85 fee to reserve this site, so I’d appreciate it if we can pass the hat to help out for this and any of the food items; Brats, Dogs and Burgers which we’ll have to purchase ahead of time, if someone doesn’t bring them.
The Michigan-Sportsman Forum’s Post, http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/2016-wooden-boat-outing-and-float.553782/ will be the official site to communicate information on the Float. Go there to register!
We'll plan on launching Saturday morning at Thorneapple Launch East of Newaygo. It’s on Google Maps.
We'll need to have a sign in and such at the launch, from 9:00-10:00 AM.
The Ed Henning Park in Newaygo will be the takeout and the site for the after float get together.
Camping or other lodging accommodations will be the responsibility of the individuals.
If there is anyone out there who can provide a little information on the kinds of fishing that’s available in this stretch of the river that will help. I have not fished the Muskegon, yet.
I'd think we can plan on being at the park by 4:00 for the get together and cookout.
Plan on a brat, dogs and burger cookout at the park.
Please bring a food item, please post on the Michigan-Sportsman Site what you can bring, Dogs, Burgers, Brats, Chips, Beans, etc. We’ll coordinate things there.
We’ll gather in the Group Area adjacent to the launch and display the Wooden Boats, canoes and Kayaks.
After we arrive at the Park we’ll arrange to shuttle drivers back to Thorneapple Launch Site to retrieve your vehicle. If you wish to use a spotter, it’s your choice.
So please post your ID (name), and I'll keep track on this posting of who'll be attending on the M-S Forum’s Posting. PM me if with your real name, city and phone number, they will be held in confidence by me.
If you have an idea to help improve the event, please share it with all of us on M-S’s Forum.
Stone Fly (Mike) and I (Phil ) will be the official organizers if you need to contact someone.
All other people who wish to help out at this event are encouraged and very welcome.
Lastly, this is the first of what I hope can become an annual event, please give it a go, eh!


----------

